# Autotrail Grande Frontier



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

[align=justify]
Has anyone bought the new A class Autotrail Grande Frontier!
Any comment?

thank you!

Ken


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Unfortunatly not, but would do if we had the money. Think it is the best looking and best value for money A class there is.

Trevor


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Well Trevor, when you have the money, don't buy an Autotrail Grande Frontier. It will not be a good investment! Yes, it does look good, but that is where it ends. So, start looking elsewhere.

Ken


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken
So why is the Autotrail an* Autotrial*?

Dennis


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Where do I start? Far too many problems (over 40 faults, some minor but mainly major) since we took delivery at the end of July (supposed to be delivered end of March) and are at the moment negociating with Autotrail. Watch this space!

Ken


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Interesting to read all the recently reported problems with Autotrails. Ours has been totally fault free apart from a gas regulator failure which is a common & well known Truma problem.

Had a good look at the Grande Frontier at the York show late last year and fell in love with it. Still think Autotrail do the best looking interiors bar none. The German manufacturers all have pretty stark looking interiors with very basic kitchens.

Trevor


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Would like to add that our Autotrail has been faultless in the first 10,000miles, really nothing to moan about, excellent design, good quality fittings all put together very carefully with attention to detail.

This is our second Autotrail and would defintley by another.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

You might have had a good look Trevor, but you have not lived in one and had to deal with all the bad workmanship. 
Yes it does look good, which is why we chose it in the first place, but that is all it is: looks. 
This was our 3rd Autotrail and had no problems with our Dakota or our Scout, all bought new. So you can imagine our huge disappointment with the Grande Frontier. The British manufacturers on the whole, should look at the Germans for built quality,as we have now realised far too late!  

Ken


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Trevor said 
The German manufacturers all have pretty stark looking interiors with very basic kitchens. 


If by this you mean stylish, good quality , colour coded and well built - correct. 

Basic kitchen sink, oven, hob, fridge, freezer - am i missing something oh no dishwasher fitted. 

You pays your money and takes your pick.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I ahve a Dakota, no problems, very good company to deal with so far.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think Autotrail is a victim of it's own success. 6 years ago you hardly saw any around. Its a bit different these days! I get the impression that they have 
perhpas expanded too rapidly or have too full an order book and are rushing things to meet demand? Certainly I have not had much trouble with mine. I have just done the yearly update of my "Live in Report". For those that are interested its HERE.

Yes the Grand is good looking but at the NEC in November I thought when it came to price it had some pretty stiff competition.

peedee


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

peedee said:


> I think Autotrail is a victim of it's own success. 6 years ago you hardly saw any around. Its a bit different these days! I get the impression that they have
> perhpas expanded too rapidly or have too full an order book and are rushing things to meet demand? Certainly I have not had much trouble with mine. I have just done the yearly update of my "Live in Report". For those that are interested its HERE.
> 
> Yes the Grand is good looking but at the NEC in November I thought when it came to price it had some pretty stiff competition.
> ...


I think you may well be right about their sucsess athough Ive not had any problems yet. It is upseting to hear of problems particularly when they go unresolved though.

Problems can occur with any product, particularly complex ones like Motorhomes. I think the measure of any company is how the rectify the matter. It seems some dealers may not be helping the situation either.

I liked to hear about Delfis in a recent post on this board who had helped with a logo badge recently for an older vehicle. Seems they had gone out of their way to help out in supplying the customer an old badge FOC. Its that sort of customer service that made me think that Id go to see them at the next show.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Our Miami has given us very few problems and all have been very minor and have been solved by me. Agree about the interiors - best out of all the ones we looked at. Looks good and drives well.
Agree about the continental ones - they did not feel comfortable but each to his own.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had my 696G for a year now and did have a number of problems to begin with, i posted a thread expressing my dissapointment but looking back i guess it was out of frustration i wouldnt change mine for outher make.

Dick


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello kennyboy 

I am on my third Autotrail in 9 years with next to nothing on faults. Perhaps you should say what faults you have, have you been back to your dealer. Out of interest are your faults related to the heating ?. I do know that a friend of mine has had a few problems with heating.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

peedee said:


> I think Autotrail is a victim of it's own success. 6 years ago you hardly saw any around. Its a bit different these days! I get the impression that they have
> perhpas expanded too rapidly or have too full an order book and are rushing things to meet demand? Certainly I have not had much trouble with mine. I have just done the yearly update of my "Live in Report". For those that are interested its HERE.
> 
> Yes the Grand is good looking but at the NEC in November I thought when it came to price it had some pretty stiff competition.
> ...


AFAIK they got taken over a while back and are now a subsidiary of an Italian company. This may explain something.


----------



## smudgers2 (Jun 17, 2008)

With regard to the Auto-trail grande Frontier ,read all the horror stories.Spoke to chairman Auto trail club,then decided to buy one.
Had it for last two years best decision I've ever made great van for two. Mind was late 2007 model when all problems sorted :wink:


----------



## dancers (Feb 6, 2011)

Have just read sad comments about the Autotrail Grand Frontier. 

We purchased one approx 18 months ago after recommendations from friends who have owned one since new. After their initial teething problems they have been very pleased with their choice.

We have nothing but praise for the model. good to drive, lots of space, beautiful lounge and bathroom and kitchen is a good size. 
Would make the same choice again.


----------

